# قصة حب♥ ♥ بقت فضيحة !!



## zezza (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*يا بنات خلوا بالكوا القصة دى ممكن تحصلى و تحصلكوا 
ربنا يحفظنا
*



فجأة وجدت أسراري وأجمل لحظات حياتي بالصوت والصورة لدى زملاء في جميع الاماكن وسط اصدقاء ووسط المجتمع الذى انا فيه واشخاص لا اعرفهم , وجدتهم يعرفون قصتي مع الشخص الذي كنت اعتبره حبيبي وشريك حياتى فى المستقبل






هكذا بدأت قصتى:- 


( هل تصدق أن لحظات حب بريئة ولحظة صدق بين بنت وخطيبي _ السابق _تتحول إلى فضيحة ؟؟؟ قبل ان تندهشوا وتسالوا سأحكي لكم .


ارتبطت بنت بزميليها هذا , بقصة حب جميلة مثلها كمثل كثير من من القصص التي تحدث في الجامعة , وكان يتحدث معه على طول فى الهاتف المحمول ,

* وذات يوم اشترى هاتفا محمولا بكاميرا* وفى مره من الايام كنا مع مجموعه مجموعة من الأصدقاء في الشلة سعداء بهذا الجهاز واخذ يصور كل شخص في الشلة ويلتقط لهم جميعا صورا جماعية على سبيل الدعابة والمتعة .

 وبالطبع كان لى  نصيب كبير من الصور , وبعد فترة كنا نجلس في إحدى الحدائق ونتبادل كلاما جميلا , وسجل لي حبيبي كلمة على الموبايل وعرضها إمامي وهي عبارة عن فيلم فيديو لمدة 10 ثوان
 وطلب مني أن أسجل له كلمة ووعدني بأنه سيمسحه بعد تسجيله بعد قليل وبالفعل سجلت له كلمة ((( احبك يا ......... وانك أغلى شي في حياتي ))) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*. ولكن* للأسف بعد فترة ومع أول مشكلة حدثت ظهر على حقيقته و اكتشفت انه لم يمح هذه الرسالة كما وعدني فقد وجدت إحدى صديقاتي تقول لي إنها رأت رسالتي على هاتف إحدى البنات في الكلية وقبل أن أتفوه بكلمة وجدت زميلا آخر يؤكد لي الحكاية نفسها .


وتأكدت من صدق كلامهما ولم استطع تكذيب الرسالة لأنها بالصوت والصورة . وأخذت بالبكاء وشرحت لأصدقائنا المقربين ما حدث وإنني بالفعل كنت أحبه ولم أكن اعرف انه يضمر لي شرا فتفهموا موقفي و لكن البعض الاخر احتقرنى و كنت منبوذة من كل المجتمع 


 ومن يومها انه اكره هذا الاختراع الهاتف المزود بالكاميرا واحتقر نفسى لانى فى وقت من المرح اعطيه حبيبى كلام مفروض لايقال الا بعد الزواج 


طبعا العيب مش فى الموبايل ولا التكنولوجيا العلم عمره ما كان عيب او غلط .........استعمالنا ليه و استغلالنا للاختراع هو اللى بيبقى غلط من اكتر من ناحية, و دى صورة من صور الاستغلال السئ 

نصيحة لكل بنت مسيحية و اخت ليا فى المنتدى حافظى على نفسك و اظبطى مشاعرك انتى جوهرة فخليكى دايما غالية 
و صدقينى اكيد احلى كلمة بحبك هتتقال بعد الجواز مش قبله هيبقى لها طعم تانى خالص 





*ربنا معانا و يحفظنا 
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع مهم جدا يا زيزا*

*وليتها وقفت على تسجيل كلمة احبك فهذه ليست القصه *

*فالان يوجد الاسوء والاسوء بكثيير جدا*

*ربنا يحافظ عليكم بجد من كل شر وشبه شر*
​


----------



## مريم رمسيس (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى على القصه اهو تنورلنا عشان منقعش فى الموقف ده
وربنا يحافظ علينا من العالم والشيطان ومحاربته


----------



## راشي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع فعلا مهم جدا *
*ربنا يحافظ علي الاولاده*

*ميرسي علي الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*شككرا جداا
موضوع جميل وهااام

الرب يحفظ أولادنا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا احب احيكي جدا يا زيزا 
واحي فيكي شجاعتك انك بتقولي الكلام دة علشان تنصحينا
موضوع مهم جدا ويستحق التقيم​*


----------



## marmora jesus (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*فعلا موضوع مهم جدا يا زيزا*

*بس انا من رأي ان الحب والارتباط مش غلط اهم حاجة ان يكون اختياري يكون صح ويكون اب اعترافي عارف كل كبيرة وصغيرة عن موضوعي واني انفذ كل توجيهاته لانه اكيد يعرف مصلحتي اكتر مني يعني المفروض مش اجري ورا مشاعري اهم حاجة اني احكم عقلي بارشاد اب اعترافي بعد ربنا طبعا*

*ميرسي للموضوع الجميل يا زيزا*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## BrOkEn HeArT (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع مهم جداً والمفروض كل بنت تتعظ منه بجد.. ربنا يبارك تعبك*


----------



## kalimooo (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ومن يومها انه اكره هذا الاختراع الهاتف المزود بالكاميرا واحتقر نفسى لانى فى وقت من المرح اعطيه حبيبى كلام مفروض لايقال الا بعد الزواج 



موضوع بغاية الاهمية يا زيزا

بالفعل كلما زادت الاختراعات

 وزاد التقدم  كلما ذادت المشاكل

كل الشكر الك زيزا للموضوع 

الرب يسوع يحافظ عليكم وينصركم

سلام المسيح


----------



## ارووجة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

للاسف الناس  بتستعمل الاختراعات للاشياء السلبية...بدل مايستفيدو منها
ربنا يكون في عونها ...وتكون عبرة لباقي البنات
ميرسي يائمر عالموضوع


----------



## ponponayah (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداااااااا
ومهم فعلا وبيحصل كتير الايام دى
ميرسى يا حبيبتى ومش عيب اننا نغلط
العيب اننا منتعلمش من الغلط دا
يسوع يباركك ​*


----------



## مريم12 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*فعلا يا زيزا عندك حق 
و احنا لازم ناخد بالنا من نفسنا جداا
و يسوع يحرسنا من اعمال عدو الخير
ميرررررسى يا زيزا
موضوع رائع 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## zezza (23 سبتمبر 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا يا زيزا*
> 
> *وليتها وقفت على تسجيل كلمة احبك فهذه ليست القصه *
> 
> ...



فعلا يا مينا الموضوع بقى اكتر من كدة بكتير 
ربنا يحافظ على كل بناته و يحميهم
شكرا لمروك الجميل


----------



## JOJE (23 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل دي كلمه بسيطه
دا موضوع يهم كل بنت
 ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 سبتمبر 2009)

_lموضوع فى غاية الاهمية والجمال تسلم ايدك 

وربنا يحافظ على بناته واولادة ​_


----------



## maroo maroo (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ميررررررسى موضوع مهم جدا 
ربنااااااااايبااااركك


----------



## zezza (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مريم رمسيس قال:


> ميرسى على القصه اهو تنورلنا عشان منقعش فى الموقف ده
> وربنا يحافظ علينا من العالم والشيطان ومحاربته



شكرا يا قمر 
ربنا ينور طريقك و يحفظك من كل شر


----------



## grges monir (25 سبتمبر 2009)

المسيح يحمى اولادة من كل شر
المهم انكون حكماء مع انفسنا
فاللة اعطانا العقل لنتدبر بةحياتنا


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جدااااااااااا 
ربنا يكون في عونها وتكون عبرة لباقي البنات 
مرسي ليكي يا زيزا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر


----------



## +Coptic+ (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*قصة مهمة جدا مش بس للبنات لكن للاولاد برضة مش معني ان بنت امنتك علي قلبها و بعد كده حد منكم اكتشف انكم مش مناسبين لبعض فانك تحاول تدمرها او تعقبها علي شيء ملهاش زنب فية غير انها امنتك علي مشاعرها كفاية انك تتعلم من غلطك و تدور علي حب حقيقي ربنا هو اللي كتبة لك
ياريت كل واحد يحط ربنا قدامة في علاقتة مع الناس اللي حولة عشان ربنا يحافظ علية و ينجحة في حياتة
شكرا زيزا و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## zezza (27 سبتمبر 2009)

راشي قال:


> *موضوع فعلا مهم جدا *
> *ربنا يحافظ علي الاولاده*
> 
> *ميرسي علي الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك*



العفو حبيبتى 
شكرا على مرورك الجميل


----------



## zezza (28 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *شككرا جداا
> موضوع جميل وهااام
> 
> الرب يحفظ أولادنا​*



شكرا استاذى على مرورك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (29 سبتمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *انا احب احيكي جدا يا زيزا
> واحي فيكي شجاعتك انك بتقولي الكلام دة علشان تنصحينا
> موضوع مهم جدا ويستحق التقيم​*



شكرا حبيبة قلبى مرورك شرفنى و نور الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (30 سبتمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> *فعلا موضوع مهم جدا يا زيزا*
> 
> *بس انا من رأي ان الحب والارتباط مش غلط اهم حاجة ان يكون اختياري يكون صح ويكون اب اعترافي عارف كل كبيرة وصغيرة عن موضوعي واني انفذ كل توجيهاته لانه اكيد يعرف مصلحتي اكتر مني يعني المفروض مش اجري ورا مشاعري اهم حاجة اني احكم عقلي بارشاد اب اعترافي بعد ربنا طبعا*
> 
> ...



طبعا الحب مش غلط مادام واخد اطاره الصح و كان بمباركة الاهل و معرفتهم 
شكرا يا قمرة على مرورك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (2 أكتوبر 2009)

broken heart قال:


> *موضوع مهم جداً والمفروض كل بنت تتعظ منه بجد.. ربنا يبارك تعبك*




شكرا اخويا على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (2 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يحافظ على بناتة واولادة 
شكرا زيزا على العبرة الجميلة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا زيزا
على الموضوع الهام
والرب قادر على حماية بناتة
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مهم 
شكرا عالتنبيه​


----------



## zezza (4 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع بغاية الاهمية يا زيزا
> 
> بالفعل كلما زادت الاختراعات
> 
> ...



شكرا كليمو على مرورك و مشاركتك الجميلة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> للاسف الناس  بتستعمل الاختراعات للاشياء السلبية...بدل مايستفيدو منها
> ربنا يكون في عونها ...وتكون عبرة لباقي البنات
> ميرسي يائمر عالموضوع



شكرا ليكى انتى حبيبتى على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (5 أكتوبر 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااااااا
> ومهم فعلا وبيحصل كتير الايام دى
> ميرسى يا حبيبتى ومش عيب اننا نغلط
> العيب اننا منتعلمش من الغلط دا
> يسوع يباركك ​*


----------



## zezza (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *فعلا يا زيزا عندك حق
> و احنا لازم ناخد بالنا من نفسنا جداا
> و يسوع يحرسنا من اعمال عدو الخير
> ميرررررسى يا زيزا
> ...


----------



## zezza (6 أكتوبر 2009)

JOJE قال:


> موضوع جميل دي كلمه بسيطه
> دا موضوع يهم كل بنت
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## zezza (6 أكتوبر 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _lموضوع فى غاية الاهمية والجمال تسلم ايدك
> 
> وربنا يحافظ على بناته واولادة ​_


----------



## جورج فايق (6 أكتوبر 2009)

الثقة شىء مهم لكن الافعال الخاطئه او الجريئة هى الخطا ثقى ولكن متغلطيش


----------



## zezza (7 أكتوبر 2009)

maroo maroo قال:


> ميررررررسى موضوع مهم جدا
> ربنااااااااايبااااركك


----------



## zezza (11 أكتوبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> المسيح يحمى اولادة من كل شر
> المهم انكون حكماء مع انفسنا
> فاللة اعطانا العقل لنتدبر بةحياتنا


----------



## zezza (11 أكتوبر 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع مهم جدااااااااااا
> ربنا يكون في عونها وتكون عبرة لباقي البنات
> مرسي ليكي يا زيزا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر



شكرا ليكى حبيبتى انت على مرورك ربنا يباركك



​


----------



## zezza (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جورج فايق قال:


> الثقة شىء مهم لكن الافعال الخاطئه او الجريئة هى الخطا ثقى ولكن متغلطيش



شكرا يا جورج هو الموضوع مش شخصى بس هى نصيحة غالية لكل بنت 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
و ميرسى على مرورك


----------



## zezza (16 أكتوبر 2009)

M1ged قال:


> *قصة مهمة جدا مش بس للبنات لكن للاولاد برضة مش معني ان بنت امنتك علي قلبها و بعد كده حد منكم اكتشف انكم مش مناسبين لبعض فانك تحاول تدمرها او تعقبها علي شيء ملهاش زنب فية غير انها امنتك علي مشاعرها كفاية انك تتعلم من غلطك و تدور علي حب حقيقي ربنا هو اللي كتبة لك
> ياريت كل واحد يحط ربنا قدامة في علاقتة مع الناس اللي حولة عشان ربنا يحافظ علية و ينجحة في حياتة
> شكرا زيزا و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



*كلام جميل جدا و رد واعى*


----------



## zezza (16 أكتوبر 2009)

just member قال:


> ربنا يحافظ على بناتة واولادة
> شكرا زيزا على العبرة الجميلة
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## zezza (18 أكتوبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا زيزا
> على الموضوع الهام
> والرب قادر على حماية بناتة
> ودمتى بود
> ​


----------



## zezza (18 أكتوبر 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> موضوع مهم
> شكرا عالتنبيه​


----------



## dodo jojo (29 أغسطس 2010)

*الموضوع عاجبنى بشده...ربنا يباركك..احلى تقييم*


----------



## minatosaaziz (29 أغسطس 2010)

قصة جميلة وموضوع خطير فعلا ، وخصوصا الايام دي لان قلة الادب والدوافع الغير شريفة منتشرة ..ولان احنا في مجتمع شرقي مغلق فممكن تضيع حياة البنت وتتدمر لاجل شئ كهذا دون قصد فيا ريت اخواتنا يكونوا حذرين جدا ومهما حدث طالما ليس هناك شئ رسمي يلتزموا الحدود لاجل انفسهم وليس لاجل احد آخر .... وربنا يحميهم من كل سوء وكل شر .
وربنا يباركك يا زيزا  :big29::sami73:.


----------



## zezza (31 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *الموضوع عاجبنى بشده...ربنا يباركك..احلى تقييم*


----------



## zezza (31 أغسطس 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> قصة جميلة وموضوع خطير فعلا ، وخصوصا الايام دي لان قلة الادب والدوافع الغير شريفة منتشرة ..ولان احنا في مجتمع شرقي مغلق فممكن تضيع حياة البنت وتتدمر لاجل شئ كهذا دون قصد فيا ريت اخواتنا يكونوا حذرين جدا ومهما حدث طالما ليس هناك شئ رسمي يلتزموا الحدود لاجل انفسهم وليس لاجل احد آخر .... وربنا يحميهم من كل سوء وكل شر .
> وربنا يباركك يا زيزا  :big29::sami73:.



امين ..ربنا يحافظ على كل ولاده
شكرا اخويا على مرورك و ردك الجميل جدا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع هادف وجميل يا زوزو 
اتمنى كل بنت تكون حريصه وتتعلم من اخطاء غيرها  وتعرف ان لكل شىء وقت صح
ميرررسى يا قمررر*


----------



## العجايبي (5 سبتمبر 2010)

_موضوع مهم 
ربنا يحافظ على بناته_​


----------



## BLUE BLUE EYES (5 سبتمبر 2010)

المشكلة فيمن يستعمل هذه الاختراعات وليس في الاختراع نفسه

فكل أختراع له محاسن ومساوئ
وهنا ياتي دور المستخدم كيف يريده وفي اي اتجاه يريد أن يستعمله


تحياتي


----------



## zezza (5 سبتمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *موضوع هادف وجميل يا زوزو
> اتمنى كل بنت تكون حريصه وتتعلم من اخطاء غيرها  وتعرف ان لكل شىء وقت صح
> ميرررسى يا قمررر*


----------



## zezza (5 سبتمبر 2010)

العجايبي قال:


> _موضوع مهم
> ربنا يحافظ على بناته_​



امين يا رب 
شكرا اخويا ربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (5 سبتمبر 2010)

blue blue eyes قال:


> المشكلة فيمن يستعمل هذه الاختراعات وليس في الاختراع نفسه
> 
> فكل أختراع له محاسن ومساوئ
> وهنا ياتي دور المستخدم كيف يريده وفي اي اتجاه يريد أن يستعمله
> ...



كلام مظبوط 
شكرا يا قمرة على مرورك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Nemo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسى جدا يا زيزا ع طرحك للموضوع
وميرسى ع النصيحة وربنا يباركك ويحفظنا


----------



## zezza (8 سبتمبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> ميرسى جدا يا زيزا ع طرحك للموضوع
> وميرسى ع النصيحة وربنا يباركك ويحفظنا


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (9 سبتمبر 2010)

فعلا موضوع جميل جدا و مفيد بس انا لا أعفى هذه البنت من الخطأ رغم ندالة هذا الشخص
شكرا لكى ع الموضوع الجميل


----------



## zezza (10 سبتمبر 2010)

فعلا يا قمرة ... ربنا قالنا نبقى بسطاء لكن لازم يكون فى حكمة 
و لازم البنت تراعى حدود التعامل مع اللى قدامها 

شكرا يا سكرة على مرورك ربنا يبارك


----------

